# nut job van



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I saw this in a Homey parking lot.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Someone has an unhealthy obsession. Now come clean, that is a pic of your van? :red_indian:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Indie said:


> Someone has an unhealthy obsession. Now come clean, that is a pic of your van? :red_indian:


I wish it was that well organized.


----------



## Neplumber (Mar 12, 2010)

wow, all that is on the dash of my van is paperwork and gloves... lol


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Pedro Cerranno?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Perdo Cerranno?


That's the Jobu-mobile.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

Probably some handy man's truck


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That wasn't a commercial vehicle. It was just a van.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Guess it keeps them from being lonely.


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

They probably have some ritual for every time they get into the vehicle to drive


----------

